# FaeryBee's Pups Playtime!



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Shelties have lots of fur so they LOVE the cold weather and mine particularly like playing in the snow.

Kylie loves to eat snow and I always think he looks adorable with it all over his little nose


Autumn decided she'd better check out what Kylie was doing


Hmmmm, I think I see a strange dog over there by the creek


Yep, haven't seen that guy around before&#8230;


Kylie can't catch me!


Here I come!


Rest break


Now this is what I call a good chewing stick


I'm a little tuckered out


I prefer the couch for my nap
​*


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*FaeryBee's*

Such a joy to share. This made my day! Jo Ann:budgie:


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Awww...those are cute pics....they do look like good wintery animals with their beautiful coat's...they obviously have a ball when they go out....


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*These sweet "pups" have been giving me joy every day for 10+ years. I'm glad you enjoyed their pictures, Jo Ann!*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Awesome pictures, it's great to see them frolicking in the snow like that!
And their snow covered white noses are too cute!


----------



## BudgieBudds (Feb 15, 2014)

Such beautiful dogs! I love all those picture!


----------



## NumNum (Nov 2, 2013)

Gosh ... Shelties .... one of my favourite little dogs. Don't see so many of them around any more. Yours are a lovely pair


----------



## DeannaD (Feb 19, 2014)

Aww, so cute...love the snow pics. They are very beautiful shelties, never would have guessed they were 10+ years old.


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

I can picture a barrel slung over Kylie like mini-St. Bernard. Very nice, Deb


----------



## Bushy (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm really not a dog lover, but these pictures are adorable


----------



## ceduke (Sep 11, 2012)

What a delightful pair of pooches! They look so happy!

My Jasper does NOT like the cold (Jack Russell mix) and I think he would give me the most pathetic eyes if I ever took him to play in snow!


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

Beautiful pics, and very beautiful puppies


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Wow, look at all the snow!! Deb, your doggies are so pretty  That was a load of fun. It's so cute how they fell asleep after the playtime  Eddie doesn't like snow though. When we were in Ohio for one Christmas, he was tiptoeing in the snow in my brother-in-law's backyard. He hated it *


----------



## NanaLucy129 (Dec 5, 2011)

*I think I am beginning to hate it this year! ha Deb, your shelties are the most beautiful dogs!*


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*aww they are so adorable  they look so soft!!*


----------



## Aisliyna (Sep 8, 2013)

Love Shelties, your 2 are gorgeous. Such a great breed.
Seeing them playing in the snow makes me miss my old dog, Kit. 
He looked a bit like a Rough Collie and loved frolicking when it would snow too  Best dog I ever had

Before you know it that snow will be melting and it will be time to play in the green grass, pups!


----------



## Nuts4Birdies (Nov 25, 2012)

Awww what cuties!!! They are so gorgeous. You clearly take great care of their coats for them to be so silky!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

*Wow Deb... Those are great photo's of your dogs they look like they are having fun in the Snow.. I have never seen snow before it would be really cool to go and experience standing in the snow and to feel it.. Do your dogs get cold feet when they are in the snow. Hey Deb we haven't seen a photo of you in the snow maybe you can post a photo to show us yourself in the snow. Your dogs are so Adorable i love those Sheltie dogs.*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*



Thanks to everyone who looked at our pictures!!

Kylie and Autumn


​*


----------



## DarylnVA (Feb 16, 2013)

*What a beautiful dog!

If he likes show, there's more coming Monday...*


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*


FaeryBee said:







Thanks to everyone who looked at our pictures!!

Kylie and Autumn


​

Click to expand...

That is a precious picture of two of them on the couch*


----------



## Trimath (Jan 10, 2013)

Beautiful pictures and beautiful dogs, Deb.I can't wait for next Saturday when we bring home our new puppy.


----------



## Crazy_Bird_Lady (Jul 30, 2012)

*They are sooo cute, Deb!  Those two are the sweetest ever!  Looks like they had a lot of fun out in the snow.*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*We got more snow today! 

Autumn's wondering why I don't hurry up... 

​*


----------

